# Exsis-i cab radio reception



## 117209 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have just purchased a new Hymer Exsis-i 512. The cab radio reception is non-existant. There is no visible ariel. Is there an easy fix.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Is it on a Fiat Ducato base ? . . our previous [Lunar] motorhome had the aerial 'built-into' the front windscreen - we got good reception . . maybe check the aerial wire to make sure they are good connection


----------



## 117209 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Vicdicdoc.
The Exsis-i is Ford Transit based.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi damos,

you'll need to keep us up to date as to how you are getting on with it as we are thinking of getting one.

simon


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had this with new Ducato. It seems that the vehicles are delivered with roof aerials but the converters forget to fit a replacement, or it is for the dealer but they forget.
Cured ours by fitting a windscreen amplified aerial £14.99 from Halfords. Saves drilling the wing.
Gerry


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Personally I would take it back and ask them to carry out a PDI, and inform them that as they have failed to detect that the radio doesn't work, how can you be sure they have checked anything else ?


----------



## 117209 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have had the radio out and there is a lead connected to radio ariel but I haven't got a clue where it goes without taking the Van apart. I guess I'll just have to fit another ariel.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We, too, have a new Exsis-i 512. Picked it up in May from HymerUK. Our cab radio works just fine and as a result have no idea re aerials etc. I guess you need to talk to the dealer.


----------

